# [RISOLTO] Problema dipendenze....

## falko

Buon giorno,

Qualche giorno fa ho aggiornato gnome dall 2.4.2 alla 2.6.2-r1, ovviamente sono tutte e due mascherate quindi ho aggiunto di volta in volta i pacchetti mascherati nel file /etc/portage/package.keywords. 

Beh gnome si è installato quasi tutto correttamente se non fosse che quando faccio emerge -uND world  mi viene chiesto di installare il pacchetto gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2  :Shocked: , bloccandosi così con i seguenti errori:

```
WARNING: One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

net-libs/libsoup:2.4

  (net-libs/libsoup-2.40.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1[introspection] required by (net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1::gentoo, installed)

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

gnome-base/gnome-shell:0

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by gnome-base/gdm-3.6.2[gnome-shell], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2 ~amd64

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

```

Cosa devo fare ???  non so più dove sbattere la testa   :Crying or Very sad: 

se eseguo il comando equery depends gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2

ottengo:

```
 * These packages depend on gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.2:

gnome-base/gdm-3.6.2 (gnome-shell ? >=gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.1.90)

virtual/notification-daemon-0 (gnome ? gnome-base/gnome-shell)

```

----------

## ago

Cerco di spiegarti cosa vuol dire, cosi dovresti saper risolvere in futuro:

```
net-libs/libsoup:2.4 

  (net-libs/libsoup-2.40.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with 

    ~net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1[introspection] required by (net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1::gentoo, installed) 
```

Lui dice, che net-libs/libsoup-2.40.2 che tu hai richiesto, non può essere installato, perchè una versione minore (net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1[introspection]) è richiesta dal pacchetto net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1.

La soluzione dovrebbe essere installare una versione maggiore di net-libs/libsoup-gnome in modo tale che non richieda quella specifica versione di libsoup.

Spero di essere stato chiaro

----------

## falko

Grazie mille   :Laughing: , disinstallato net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1 e installato net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.40.2.

Tutto OK

----------

## Onip

per la prossima volta ti consiglio le opzioni --autounmask e --autounmask-write=y di emerge.

----------

